# TrekToday: Barbarian Sulu, Trek Into Klingon Space In Fan Films



## Clark Kent (Sep 27, 2006)

*TrekToday: Barbarian Sulu, Trek Into Klingon Space In Fan Films
By News Bot - Thu, 28 Sep 2006 00:17:40 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

'New Voyages' and 'Tales of the Seventh Fleet' have new episodes going where Paramount never did.

More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------

